# Seafrance Rodin



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Dover - Calais ferry *SEAFRANCE RODIN * arriving at Dover on the 8th June 2005.


----------



## jordiboy (Jun 3, 2005)

It doesn't look likel a ship as I remember them


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

*Seafrance rodin*

Couldn't agree more jordiboy...looks like a block of apartments


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

I remember people saying that when new ferries entered service in the 70s. Now they're seen as "ships" as they head over the horizon to the breakers!!

Rgds

Justin


----------



## ShipSpotter (Jun 26, 2005)

*pictures*

hi i'm new and i thought i like toi share some pictures of the rodin up here.

will


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

It cannot be a block of flats. It has black diesel smoke belching out of the top.

Fred


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

I quite like the modern style myself.


----------



## Adrian Lead (Jul 2, 2005)

I often cross in the Rodin and her sister Berlioz and they are most comfortable ships very fast.Although their looks are very modern they cannot be mistaken for any other ship.If you have not sampled them please do.They have a strange motion at speed not at all unpleasent .I think it's the size of their engines which are quite large for a ship of this size.I also use the Seafrance Manet which has a charm of it's own and is very good in a sea.She is a bit cold up forward in the winter but I always enjoy the crossing.Adrian


----------



## PeterG (Aug 26, 2005)

I am also a fan of modern-style ships. Sure they may look like a block of flats, but what will ferries be like in another 40 years? Probably big squares travelling at 70 knots with 4000 people on them! And then we will look back on ships like SEAFRANCE RODIN and think 'They don't look like ships as I remember them!'


----------



## Kapitain (Aug 27, 2005)

its just a brick with propellors


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

cant help wondering what she would be like in a force 10. not sure I would like to experience it! looks too top heavy to me.doubt if she would corkscrew her way through it like the old uns did. bring your own bucket ?


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

PeterG said:


> I am also a fan of modern-style ships. Sure they may look like a block of flats, but what will ferries be like in another 40 years? Probably big squares travelling at 70 knots with 4000 people on them! And then we will look back on ships like SEAFRANCE RODIN and think 'They don't look like ships as I remember them!'


That's a very fair point, I suppose every generation has it's own idea of beauty as do most individuals. I wonder what the old clipper seamen thought of the steel monsters of their day, they must have been horrified.

Peter I respect your point of view, an old fogey like me seems to spend half my life looking backwards.


----------



## Adrian Lead (Jul 2, 2005)

*Rodin in a Force 10*

I can't see why this ship or her sister Berlioz should be any worse in a Force 10 than say the P&O ships.I understand that compared with cross channel ships of past years they lack a certain beauty.I should like them to look like the Isle of Thanet or Canterbury but they have gone and if we are to maintain our interest in ships we just have to accept new designs and understand their merits.After all these two French ships are very fast and and it's quite good fun leaving later than a P&o ship and then passing it mid channel.I only wish they were British.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

point taken Adrian. Guess I am just an old change hater at heart. however they do have something about them. passenger comfort for a start and no damp cork coated bulkheads for the crew! LOL


----------

